# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  انتخاب رشته بین علم و صنعت و بهشتی | کدوم بهترهههه؟

## passive_me

سلام گلای تو خونه
یه سوال
بین این دانشگاها برای رشته مهندسی (کامپیوتر) چطور اولویت بندی می کنید؟ 
علم و صنعت
بهشتی 
تبریز
بین بهشتی و علم و صنعت شک دارم که کدوم بهتره. تبریز ظاهرا یکم سطح کامپویترش پایین تره (من خودم تبریزیم)
بعد اگه میشه از همه جانب بهش بپردازید. خیلی ممنونتون میشم

----------


## mat04

سلام معمولا رتبه های برتر به ترتیب زیر میرن
شهید بهشتی 
علم و صنعت 
تبریز 
(در بقیه رشته ها علم و صنعت بالاتر از شهید بهشتی هست)
دانشکده کامپیوتر شهید بهشتی برخلاف بیشتر مهندسی ها در ولنجک هست (اکثرا عباسپور هستن))

----------


## passive_me

> سلام معمولا رتبه های برتر به ترتیب زیر میرن
> شهید بهشتی 
> علم و صنعت 
> تبریز 
> (در بقیه رشته ها علم و صنعت بالاتر از شهید بهشتی هست)
> دانشکده کامپیوتر شهید بهشتی برخلاف بیشتر مهندسی ها در ولنجک هست (اکثرا عباسپور هستن))


ممنونم از شما
ولی ببخشید متوجه نشدم. من شهرستانی هستم. یعنی دور هست از دانشگاه؟ یا تو خود دانشگاهه یا چی؟ 
بعد اینکه فرمودید کامپیوتر بهشتی با اخلاف بهتره؟

----------


## MYDR

بی شک من چنین انتخابی داشتم :
 شهید بهشتی 
علم و صنعت 
تبریز

----------


## passive_me

> نه ولنجک یعنی جای خوبی هست و بهتر از عباسپوره 
> اختلاف زیادی ندارن . رتبه برتر ها اکثرا اول کامپیوتر شریف بعد تهران بعد امیرکبیر بعد شهید بهشتی بعد علم و صنعت و خواجه نصیر میزنند (البته همه هم از این ترتیب پیروی نمیکنند رتبه 126 پارسال که امیر کبیر هم قبول بود علم و صنعت رو انتخاب کرد )


می دونید در باره این دوتا دانشگاه ها همه کاملا 50 50 نظر میدند. من کاملا گیج شدم. ممنون از راهنمایی تون. اگر میشه دلایل انتخابتونم بگید مرسی

----------


## passive_me

> بی شک من چنین انتخابی داشتم :
>  شهید بهشتی 
> علم و صنعت 
> تبریز


سلام ممنون از پاسخ تون
میشه بگید چرا؟ منظورم دلایلتون برای این اولویت هست. خودتون کجا درس خوندید؟ از کسی شنیدید یا چی...
ببخشید دیگه زیاد سوال دارم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MYDR

> سلام ممنون از پاسخ تون
> میشه بگید چرا؟ منظورم دلایلتون برای این اولویت هست. خودتون کجا درس خوندید؟ از کسی شنیدید یا چی...
> ببخشید دیگه زیاد سوال دارم


خودم  تهران.

تبریز هم خوب هست و بحثش مشخص هست خصوصا اگر کارت توی شهرتون هست همون تبریز خوب ولی اگر  18 19 سالت هست و شغل خاصی نداری و دوست داری از خونه دور باشی و  بزنی به دل دریا و کمی تجربه و سختی و مهارت کسب کنی چه بهتره که پایتخت باشه و مهارت های کسب کنی که کفتار صفت های موجود در جامعه رو بهتر و بیشتر بشناسی ...!

بین شهید بهشی و علم  و صنعت ! اگر رشتتون مانیک خودرو و نفت بود بود علم صنعت رو پیشنهاد بهت میدادم ( محور اصلیش هم صنعت هست ) ولی توی رشته نرم به نظرم شهید بهشی بهتر هست. این هم اشاره کنم که توی رده بندی های جهانی گاهی این دانشگاه ها پس و پیش میشه و در لحظه فعلی آقای علم و صنعت رتبه ای بالاتری داره. ولی بازم خودت تحقیق کن که خیالت راحت باشه.

یه معرفی کوتاه :

----------


## hisoka

> سلام گلی تو خونه
> یه سوال
> بین این دانشگاها برای رشته مهندسی (کامپیوتر) چطور اولویت بندی می کنید؟ 
> علم و صنعت
> بهشتی 
> تبریز
> بین بهشتی و علم و صنعت شک دارم که کدوم بهتره. تبریز ظاهرا یکم سطح کامپویترش پایین تره (من خودم تبریزیم)
> بعد اگه میشه از همه جانب بهش بپردازید. خیلی ممنونتون میشم



سلام 
من دانشجوی علم وصنعت هستم و یکی از دوستام کامپیوتر میخونه
میگفت برای مهندسی کامپیوتر شهید بهشتی بهتره اما اختلاف زیادی نیس 
برای باقی رشته ها علم و صنعت بهتره 
درباره اینکه دانشکده کامپیوتر شهید بهشتی کجاست اطلاع ندارم خوبه یه پرسشی از دانشجوهای اونجا بکنی

----------


## hisoka

> سلام گلی تو خونه
> یه سوال
> بین این دانشگاها برای رشته مهندسی (کامپیوتر) چطور اولویت بندی می کنید؟ 
> علم و صنعت
> بهشتی 
> تبریز
> بین بهشتی و علم و صنعت شک دارم که کدوم بهتره. تبریز ظاهرا یکم سطح کامپویترش پایین تره (من خودم تبریزیم)
> بعد اگه میشه از همه جانب بهش بپردازید. خیلی ممنونتون میشم



دانشگاه ها معمولا یه همایش تحت نام روز باز برگزار میکنن تا دانشکده و دانشگاه رو معرفی کنن 
این لینک روز باز کامپیوتر علم و صنعت 1400 هست :
https://www.aparat.com/v/xTMJ4/%D8%A...%A7%D8%B2_1400
برای شهید بهشتی هم برید تو سایتشون یا کانال هاشون ببینید همچین چیزی هست یا نه

----------


## passive_me

> ملاک من رتبه برتر ها هستن
> مثلا در خیلی رده بندی های رشته هایی مثل مکانیک امیرکبیر از شریف و تهران بالاتره ولی شریف زودتر پر میشه 
> فرق بین علم و صنعت و شهید بهشتی هم خیلی نیست 
> فقط علم و صنعت نوبت دوم هم داره


بله فکر می کنم چون زیاد تفاوت ندارند نمیشه با قاطعیت انتخاب کرد. من الان توی سایت قلم چی رتبه های برترو که چک می کردم بعد امیرکبیر دوستان علم و صنعت زدند بعد رفتند سراغ اصفهان و بهشتی و...
در واقع علم و صنعتو بیشتر زدند
ولی میگم بیشتر زدن نشانه بهتر بودن نیست

----------


## passive_me

> خودم  تهران.
> 
> تبریز هم خوب هست و بحثش مشخص هست خصوصا اگر کارت توی شهرتون هست همون تبریز خوب ولی اگر  18 19 سالت هست و شغل خاصی نداری و دوست داری از خونه دور باشی و  بزنی به دل دریا و کمی تجربه و سختی و مهارت کسب کنی چه بهتره که پایتخت باشه و مهارت های کسب کنی که کفتار صفت های موجود در جامعه رو بهتر و بیشتر بشناسی ...!
> 
> بین شهید بهشی و علم  و صنعت ! اگر رشتتون مانیک خودرو و نفت بود بود علم صنعت رو پیشنهاد بهت میدادم ( محور اصلیش هم صنعت هست ) ولی توی رشته نرم به نظرم شهید بهشی بهتر هست. این هم اشاره کنم که توی رده بندی های جهانی گاهی این دانشگاه ها پس و پیش میشه و در لحظه فعلی آقای علم و صنعت رتبه ای بالاتری داره. ولی بازم خودت تحقیق کن که خیالت راحت باشه.
> 
> یه معرفی کوتاه :


کفتار صفت رو خوب اومدی  :Yahoo (76): 
آره خودم دوست دارم تهران باشه. هم از نظر تحصیلی و شغلی هم اینکه رفیقای خودم تبریز خوندن و زیاد ازش تعریف نمی کنن
ممنونم ازتون

----------


## passive_me

> سلام 
> من دانشجوی علم وصنعت هستم و یکی از دوستام کامپیوتر میخونه
> میگفت برای مهندسی کامپیوتر شهید بهشتی بهتره اما اختلاف زیادی نیس 
> برای باقی رشته ها علم و صنعت بهتره 
> درباره اینکه دانشکده کامپیوتر شهید بهشتی کجاست اطلاع ندارم خوبه یه پرسشی از دانشجوهای اونجا بکنی


جو بهشتی پزشکیه. من اونجا گم میشم خوب  :Yahoo (101): 
چون بهشتی برای علوم پزشکیه سخت می تونم باور کنم که مهندسیش خوب باشه. احساسم اینه سطح اساتید باید یکی باشه و رتبه بندی و غیره هم همین طور. اما اینکه دوستتون میگن بهتره نمیگن از چه لحاظ؟ بعد به نظرتون می ارزه ؟ بعضیا میگن تفاوتشون زیاد نیست بهتره توی فضای صنعتی درس بخونید تا پزشکی و... بعضیام میگن جو بهشتی خوبه...
خلاصه که کاملا دو رقیب پایاپای هم پیش میرن منم نمی تونم تصمیم بگیرم

----------


## passive_me

> دانشگاه ها معمولا یه همایش تحت نام روز باز برگزار میکنن تا دانشکده و دانشگاه رو معرفی کنن 
> این لینک روز باز کامپیوتر علم و صنعت 1400 هست :
> https://www.aparat.com/v/xTMJ4/%D8%A...%A7%D8%B2_1400
> برای شهید بهشتی هم برید تو سایتشون یا کانال هاشون ببینید همچین چیزی هست یا نه


خیلی ممنونم حتما میرم

----------


## _POORYA_

*من خیلی از سطحشون خبر ندارم اما انگار جفتشون در ی حدن
اما بخاطر محلشون هم که شده اول بهشتی رو بزن خودش تو ولنجک و شمال تهرانه ؛ اب و هوای اونجا و درکه که بغلشه کجا 
علم و صنعت که نارمکه و ترافیک بیشتره کجا*

----------

